# Atemis Skinned laying on the material for my soon- to- be -made Borsa Bella Bag



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

I thought I was all set with the M-edge case. But I am beginning to think the light will NEVER be made. Then, I saw the Oberon Blue dragon fly cover and I will probably be ordering that


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

real pretty. makes me think i need to live in dryer country. I carry my stuff (Kindle, ...) in a dry bag. not so pretty but practical as I live in a rain forrest.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow!  I absolutely love that fabric with your skin!!  I think it would look amazing with an Oberon cover in the new blue, as well.  

Kim


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I too wanted the M-edge with the light but I gave up on that so so long ago. I do love your skin and your fabric choice! I would love to see pics of the fabric after it's converted to a BB bag. 

Also I think the blue dragonfly oberon will look amazing with your choice, PLEASE post pics of that also if you get it!


----------

